# Important uk naric question, statement of comparability vs career path report



## lorocator (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi, I just got my BRP card and had a little bit of trouble because my English Language Test was from ETS, but luckily at the end everything was more of a misunderstanding.

Therefore I want to validate my degrees so I don't have the same problem in the future, I've got a Bachelor in Electrical Engineering and a MSc. in Networks Administration. I earned them when I was studying and living in Puerto Rico. 

Puerto Rico is part of the United States, so even though Spanish is the main language, Universities teach and award diplomas in English.

Regarding UK NARIC I know I have to get an English Language Assessment to prove my degrees were taught in English.


My questions are:

1. Do I need to get the Statement of Comparability or the Career Path Report?

2. Or would you recommend to get both?

I want to use these as proof not only for future visa purposes but also to increase my chances of getting a good job.


Thank you for your time.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

I can't recommend staying clear of NARIC strongly enough. If anyone does accept their statements, assessments and validations they are so deluded I would not consider working for them...

I have to apologise for the rant, but I have a bone to pick with NARIC. I have classical education in English language and literature and the entire four years course was taught in English and according to hubby dear who is an Oxford graduate and who was lucky enough to be present at some of my lectures, it beats Oxford in terms of both education and requirements into a pulp. Every year, some 250 students apply for the course, 80 are accepted and only about 10 of them graduate. The flunking is brutal. Minimal requirement to pass every single one of the exams is 75%, which as far as I understand is sufficient for the UK first degree. But OK, NARIC does not know about it, they only care about what's written on the paper, they don't actually do any research whatsoever.

The problem is, that even though the entire regular course was taught in English, there were two "voluntary" subjects which I chose to study - Latin, which unfortunately was taught in Latin (I was young and stupid, these days I would not recommend to anyone to try and study Latin in the original language or actually, in any language) and the other was French (which, as you can guess, was taught in French). This is noted on my degree. As a result of that, NARIC point blank refused to issue the statement that my degree was taught in English so I had to sit an IELTS test. My explanations that these were additional subjects I did not have to take fell on deaf ears. My complaints that it's normal to study foreign languages in the actual language were ignored. The fact that out of 26 subjects, 24 were taught in English was irrelevant. They only thing they insisted on was that my entire degree was not taught in English and as such, does not qualify. 

Yes, I understand they have clear guidelines to follow but frankly, I don't care. It's their job to familiarise themselves with other countries' schools and universities. When the guidelines go against common sense to this extent and the common sense ends up being not so common, I think it's the guidelines that need to be reconsidered. 

Apologies for the rant, I feel better now.


----------



## lorocator (Oct 9, 2013)

ashkevron, you didn't answer my question but I can understand your frustration, as I've gone through similar problems in the recent past, where common sense is a luxury some institutions can't afford.

Good luck in your process.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

OK, well, I could be wrong but I don't think any NARIC certificate will play any role in you getting any job, so it's just for immigration purposes. In which case, just go for the cheapest option, which is the English Language Assessment, I actually think that's the one the UKVI people want, I am not sure they would accept Statement of Comparability or the Career Path Report because I don't see how either of those prove you can speak English? I could be wrong though, moderators probably know more about it.

And be prepared for a lot of hassle, NARIC will want a copy of your degree, a letter from your university stating the language of tuition, final transcripts etc etc...


----------



## sabs (Aug 18, 2012)

I got a NARIC report that helped land my trainee teacher position last year as teachers need to prove they have GCSE maths and English and a bachelors degree. It was quite a hassle as I have two bachelors degrees and that caused quite a bit of confusion on their end. 

So in some areas, I think it will help your career.


----------

